# What are you taking for general nausea and discomfort?



## mjp0117 (Jul 26, 2012)

Discomfort and nausea keeps me up at night. Usually my IBS symptoms flare at night and it is never just about the diarrhea or constipation. I always just feel icky for hours afterward, if not days. What OTC remedies do people take to soothe stomach upset? I'd rather not get into the perscription meds yet...does plain old Pepto work? Ginger? Dramamine?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

For nausea I use Ginger capsules with great success.


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

The only thing that actually made a difference in the nausea for me was MOTILIUM. It is a medication but I never experienced any side effects from it.Made IBS-C somewhat tolerable for me.


----------

